# low positive result - FET



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

I wasn't quite sure where to post this but I am currently on an extended 2ww after having FET of my final two little embies on the 10th december.

I went for the blood test on the 23rd dec and the result came back as a low positive (42) which could go either way. Am due for retest on tuesday and am hoping that the figure has increased. Was quite shocked by this result as had convinced myself it was a bfn. 

Anyway am wondering if this type of thing has happened to anyone else and did it have a good outcome . 

All advice and answers gratefuly recieved.

Helenx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

swear i read someone had a low + and it progressed hunnie, i have everything crossed for you and you see the levels rise xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Helen

The most important thing is that the level doubles every two days.  It could be that your embryo was a late implanter.  Have a look at this website which shows that several low positives have gone on successfully to full term pregnancies www.betabase.info 

Best of luck and congratulations!

Meerkat x

/links


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank for your replies girls.

I know it is just a case of waiting and my repeat test is tomorrow but it is the waiting that is so hard! I just need to know either way.

Thanks again,
helenx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

The waiting is horrible eh - kinda limbo.

Still got everything crossed for tomorrow and I guess the fact that AF hasn't turned up is a good sign   

x x x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

good luck hunnie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

My blood test positive was 56 on day 15 - and was considered low, and my son is now just a bit younger than your twins!  Very best of luck!

Marie xxxx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah! It has come up to 2500. Am really excited although trying to be cautious until our first scan.

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Helenx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's fantastic news honey!!  Woohoo!

x x x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

wahoooooooooooooooooooooo thats brilliant levels.

looking good for you now hunnie xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

great news helen  all continues well
L x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow that's fantastic 
Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Best of luck
Meerkat x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Glad to hear your news Helen!

I hope the scan goes well, let us know!

Liz
x


----------

